# *SORTED* Anyone got a Boardman pivot bolt?



## Kernow_T (13 May 2019)

Please pretty please?

Many thanks in advance (will also post on wanted)

Cheers


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 May 2019)

See https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wanted-boardman-pivot-bolt.249116/


----------



## Kernow_T (13 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> See https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wanted-boardman-pivot-bolt.249116/


Is that a no?


----------



## Hydro (3 Apr 2020)

Kernow_T said:


> Is that a no?



Did you ever find a replacement? Where did you end up getting it from?


----------



## Kernow_T (7 Apr 2020)

Hydro said:


> Did you ever find a replacement? Where did you end up getting it from?


There's a fella on eBay (just do a search, will come up on first few listings) who does a full pivot/bearing set for c£25 for most bikes, whilst the same is £100 from Halfords


----------



## Tom B (10 Apr 2020)

What's the quality like?


----------



## Kernow_T (10 Apr 2020)

Tom B said:


> What's the quality like?


No issue thus far - seem sound enough and if I have to change them in 12 months still a bargain - not expecting to though . Annoyingly forgot another highly rated manufacturer of suitable replacements but they're out there!


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

The bearings are pretty standard anyway and the bearing number is printed on the dust covers. I've regreased mine twice since getting the bike in 2016.


----------

